# Have you sampled your stock?



## mxgasa (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone here ever eat one of your own meat goats?

I've never tried it, but hear it is good if cooked properly... :shrug: 

Michelle


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i raised a few wethers(75% boers) last year. they were delicious. they were butchered at 7 months. its really good.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I only raise for my own consumption - so far I have been able to trade doelings for bucklings and have been able to try my own vs others. The bucklings have been butchered at 5-7 months old and the only difference I can find in the taste was one who was still nursing a bit- the milk seem to make a real positive difference in the taste.


----------

